
As couples age, humor replaces bickering - ClarendonDrive
https://news.berkeley.edu/2018/12/03/marriagemellows/
======
robocat
Surely sampling bias would be really hard to remove from this.

How did they control for couples that remove themselves from the sample set
because they broke up due to bickering (or a correlation with bickering)?

~~~
ec109685
Seriously, this is literally survivorship bias!

~~~
coldtea
Only if non-survivors (broken up relationships) matter.

If the idea is "what happens while still in the context of a couple" then it
doesn't. In fact that's already implicit in that the couple must "age".

~~~
ec109685
That’s a good point. They did stay away from “the key to happy marriages is
more humor” trope, so it really is just observational.

------
jameslk
I wonder how much of this is related to where these couples are in life,
financially, career-wise, etc

~~~
tzar
I have a feeling, based on absolutely nothing, that it isn't until later in
life that we realize that this is it. As in, you can basically consider what
you are doing now to be your life. There really isn't some big shift ahead
where finally, all of a sudden you manage to bicker your spouse into who you
wish they were. It's just... this.

Life is sort of a joke, but it takes a bloody long time to get.

~~~
thunderbong
Life is really a sort of a joke. But it's one thing to know something and
quite a different thing to admit and accept it.

As I grow older, I still try to resist those thoughts - I still like to think
that there is that big shift ahead, that something life-changing will happen.
That this is not all there is.

And I rationalize this to myself by saying - "otherwise what would be the
point?"

Anyway, thank you for putting it the way you did. It was another bump for me
to accept the inevitable.

Maybe, the big shift would happen once I've accepted! And then it wouldn't
matter!

Edit: Yes, I haven't got the joke yet!

------
bryanrasmussen
I wish it would hurry up, I don't have too much longer left before death is
going to do the replacing.

